# Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2012)

In der ganzen Diskussion um die Fusion geht es ja immer wieder um das "warum". 

Die lakonische Wiederholung der Fusionsbefürworter lautet schon seit Anfang an: "Damit wir mit einer Stimme sprechen können".

Hinterfragt man das, kommt die Antwort, dass wir uns mit einer starken Stimme beim Bund und in der EU besser Gehör verschaffen können.

Ich will mit diesem Märchen einmal aufräumen, denn die Frage nach dem "warum" ist ein Kernthema und durchaus wert, einmal gesondert betrachtet zu werden.

Gleichzeitig möchte ich aber auch erklären, warum wir tatsächlich einen starken und einheitlichen Verband brauchen.

*Das EU-Märchen.*

Niemand, der alle Sinne beisammen hat wird behaupten, ein Deutscher Anglerverband könne sich beim Europäischen Parlament Gehör verschaffen, resp. dort meinungsbildend wirken. Mir ist kein EU-parlamentarischer Prozess bekannt, an dem ein Verband direkten Einfluss auf das Ergebnis nehmen könnte. Hier, auf EU-Ebene, kann es nur um Lobbypolitik hinter den Kulissen, und hier auch nur um die Einwirkung auf Deutsche Parlamentarier gehen. 
Da hat ein Verband mit knapp 800.000 Mitgliedern so gut wie keinen Einfluss. Sich hier stark zu machen geht nur im Verbund mit anderen, ähnlich oder gleichgesinnten Verbänden. Da wäre zum Beispiel der Deutsche Fischereiverband, und der Tourismusverband zu nennen. Auch der Verband der Angelgerätehersteller könnte, theoretisch, ein Verbündeter sein. 
Es gilt also, aus den verschiedenen, interessennahen Einzelverbänden einen Ausschuß zu bilden, der übergreifende Interessen lobbyistisch an die Deutschen EU-Parlamentarier heranträgt.
Ob sich in diesem Konglomerat, so ein solches denn überhaupt mal entstehen sollte, nun ein oder zwei Angler-Bundesverbände befinden, ist Jacke wie Hose. 
Es ist auch nicht anzunehmen, dass es in EU-Fragen innerhalb zweier Bundesverbände stark unterschiedliche Interessenlagen gibt, die ein Zusammenwirken erheblich erschweren würden. 

Ergo würde ein einheitlicher Verband vielleicht die Arbeit in Richtung EU-Parlament etwas verschlanken und vereinfachen, aber unabdingbar notwendig ist ein Zusammenschluß diesbezüglich in keinem Fall.

*Das Bund-Märchen.*

Das Bund-Märchen ist im  Prinzip keines. Hier wäre eine starke Stimme eines gemeinsamen Bundesverbandes wirklich von erheblichem Vorteil. 

Jedoch ist wohl kaum richtig klar, *warum* man da mit einer Stimme sprechen müsste.

Immer wieder gerne genommen ist das Argument WRRL, Wasserrahmenrichtlinien. 

Ein völliger Humbug.

Die WRRL wird im Europäischen Parlament verhandelt. Aus Sicht eines Anglerverbandes ist hier EU und Bund gleich, denn man kann ja nur über die Deutschen Parlamentarier seine Ansprüche im EU-Parlament vertreten lassen. 

Die Umsetzung der WRRL ist jedoch Ländersache. Hier kommen die Vorgaben aus Europa mit dem Landesrecht zusammen und daraus ergibt sich, wie, in welchem Umfang und in welcher Weise die WRRL umgesetzt wird. Hier haben wir es in Ausführung und Umsetzung mit föderalistischer Gesetzgebung zu tun.

Im Grunde ist das nicht anders, wie bei der Fischereigesetzgebung. Föderalistische Legislative im Rahmen einer übergeordneten Gesetzgebung. 

Auf der anderen Seite aber werden manche Landesverbände nicht müde zu proklamieren, dass die Fischereigesetzgebung Ländersache ist, und man sich da nicht von einem Bundsverband "reinreden" lässt.

Bei der WRRL jedoch dreht sich das Argumentationskarussel plötzlich um 180 Grad. Da muss man plötzlich, obwohl es die gleichen legislativen Voraussetzungen sind, "mit einer Stimme" sprechen.

*Was ist richtig, was ist falsch ?*

Richtig ist, dass wir selbstverständlich und dringend gegenüber dem Bund mit einer starken Stimme sprechen müssen. Allerdings wohl kaum direkt gegenüber dem Bund, sondern wiederum im Rahmen lobbystischer Arbeit und ganz selbstverständlich auch bezüglich der föderalistischen Rechtsprechung. 

Ebenso selbstverständlich kann ein Bundesverband keinen direkten Einfluß auf die Länderspezifische Rechtsprechung haben. Aber, er kann und sollte eine länderübergreifende fischereigesetzliche Richtung verfolgen, der sich alle Landesverbände anschließen. *Nur so* kann ein Bundesverband den Landesverbänden bei der föderalistischen Arbeit den Rücken stärken. Und *nur so* können alle Landesverbände aus einem starken Bundesverband Vorteile schöpfen.

Die vielzitierte Bayerische Entnahmepflicht ist dafür ein leuchtendes Beispiel.

Bayern folgt damit klar der vorgegebenen Richtlinie des VDSF, Angeln nur zum Verzehr. Schleswig Holstein hat sich bei der letzten Revision des dortigen Landesfischereigesetzes mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine pauschale Entnahmepflicht gewehrt.

Um wieviel schwerer war das, da der eigene Bundesverband dazu einen komplett gegenläufigen Kurs fährt? 

Woher kommen Schleswig Holsteinische Politiker überhaupt auf die Idee, eine Entnahmepflicht in das Fischereigesetz aufnehmen zu wollen?

Natürlich, Bayern hat es vorgemacht, unterstützt durch die Angelpolitische Ausrichtung ihres Bundesverbandes. 

Es ist völlig klar, dass es zwar eine föderalistische Fischereigesetzgebung gibt, dass aber die Regelungen anderer Bundesländer in der Politik sehr wohl die Meinungsbildung beeinflusst. 
Und es ist ebenso klar, und das meine ich ohne Spott und Hähme, dass dabei in allererster Linie auf Verbote und Einschränkungen geschaut wird. 

Also, zur Ausgangsfrage. Warum brauchen wir einen eiheitlichen Bundesverband?

Wir brauchen einen einheitlichen Bundesverband, um Länderübergreifende Lobbyarbeit zu verrichten und um den Landesverbänden bei deren täglichem Brot Rückhalt und Sicherheit zu geben.

Da beißt keine Maus den Faden ab.

Und das funktioniert nicht mit "schaun ´wer mal" nach der Fusion. Das funktioniert nicht, wenn der Landesverband X "Hüh" sagt, und der Landesverband Y "Hott".

Das funktioniert nur und ausschließlich mit der *Festlegung *Angelpolitischer Ziele und Ausrichtungen, die mit den Landesverbänden abgesprochen sind, und der sich jeder Landesverband unterordnet.

Und da dahin gehend genau überhaupt nichts besprochen und festgelegt wurde, glaubt jeder Landesverband unter einem vereinten Bundesverband weiter sein Süppchen kochen zu können, steht jeder Landesverband auf dem Standpunkt, dass man sich nirgendwo reinreden lässt.

Und genau deswegen wird es einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband in absehbarer Zukunft nicht geben können. 
Völlig gleich, was da im Februar in Berlin beschlossen wird. 

Der Zusammenschluß von Landesverbänden, die untereinander keinerlei Einigkeit in Angelpolitischen Grundsätzen haben, konstuiert lediglich einen wirkungslosen und kostenträchtigen Moloch, dessen Existenzgrundlage nur in seinem Dasein besteht.


----------



## Pitti (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

:vik:Vielen, vielen Dank. Endlich mal jemand der Aufklärt.
Nochmals Herzlichen Dank#6


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Spannende Analyse!
Insbesondere in Bezug auf die Entnahmepflicht aus Bayern, welche sich virusartig auszubreiten droht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Spannende Analyse!
> Insbesondere in Bezug auf die Entnahmepflicht aus Bayern, welche sich virusartig auszubreiten droht!



So ist das leider.

Dennoch möchte ich festhalten, das Entnahmeverbot nur als Beispiel aufgeführt zu haben. Das betrifft natürlich alle Bereiche der Angelfischerei.

Und es ist auch nicht Sache einer Zielsetzung, sich solche "Details" auf die Bundesverbandsfahne zu schreiben. 

Es muss die Ausrichtung sein, *jegliche*, über die Bundesgesetzgebung hinausgehenden Verbote zu verhindern oder zu beseitigen, *ernsthaft zu versuchen*. 

Und nicht freiwillig oder gar vorauseilend voranzutreiben.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Bezeichnend ist ja, dass der VDSF auf seiner angesetzten außergewöhnlichen JHV den Referenten für Angeln unter ferner liefen wählen will, den für Naturschutz aber gleich als erstes. Da bedarf es eigentlich keines weiteren Kommentares mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Klasse zusammen gestellt, gut erklärt.
DANKE, Ralle....


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

!!!Schöne Fleissarbeit!

Jetzt müsste es jeder verstanden haben.
Danke Ralf


----------



## bacalo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Durchaus nachvollziehbar, 
Danke dir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



> Der Zusammenschluß von Landesverbänden, die untereinander keinerlei Einigkeit in Angelpolitischen Grundsätzen haben, konstuiert lediglich einen wirkungslosen und kostenträchtigen Moloch, dessen Existenzgrundlage nur in seinem Dasein besteht.


Und so sieht ja die Realität momentan sowohl in VDSF wie DAV leider aus.....

Und so solls ja nach dem Willen derer auch im DAFV weitergehen, da genau das wichtigste, eine gemeinsame Zielrichtung, bewusst vermieden wurde festzuschreiben oder wenigstens festzulegen...


----------



## snofla (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

schön geschrieben Ralle, sachlich und informierend..................


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Danke Ralle, dass Du mein Argument (Eu-Märchen und BUND -Märchen) nochmal sachlich aufgegriffen hast.   

Wobei ich auch das Bund- Märchen immer noch als solches bezeichnen würde.
Ich habe derzeit immernoch nichts zum Mitspracherecht von Vereinen im Bund gefunden.

Auchhabe ich noch nicht nach Gesetzen der anderen Bundesländer gesucht worin dies fest geschrieben ist.

Vorhanden ist dieses "Mitspracherecht" (eher Anhörungsrecht) in NRW.

Evt. kann da ja jemand andere Fakten zu liefern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Danke Ralle, dass Du mein Argument (Eu-Märchen und BUND -Märchen) nochmal sachlich aufgegriffen hast.
> 
> Wobei ich auch das Bund- Märchen immer noch als solches bezeichnen würde.
> Ich habe derzeit immernoch nichts zum Mitspracherecht von Vereinen im Bund gefunden.
> ...




Hab ich doch geschrieben. 

Zitat:
_
Ebenso selbstverständlich kann ein Bundesverband keinen direkten Einfluß  auf die Länderspezifische Rechtsprechung haben. Aber, er kann und  sollte eine länderübergreifende fischereigesetzliche Richtung verfolgen,  der sich alle Landesverbände anschließen._

Vielleicht sollte man nicht von einem gemeinsamen Auftreten gegenüber dem Bund reden, sondern von einem Bundeseinheitlichen Auftreten der Landesverbände unter dem Dach eines starken Bundesverbandes.

Ja, das wäre besser formuliert gewesen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben.
> 
> Zitat:
> _
> ...



Oh sorry, kommt davon wenn man zwischen Tür und Angel liest.

|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Besser spät als nie verstehen - nach meinem Eindruck aus vielen Gesprächen auch das, was gerade in doch einigen VDSF-Landesverbänden  mehr als noch vor/in Berlin passiert..

Da gibts doch immer mehr, die nun auch anfangen die Dokumente zu lesen, nachzurechnen etc...

Das wird zwar noch nicht automatisch zu einem vernünftigen Bundesverband führen, wie Ralle das beschreibt..

Erhöht aber die Möglichkeit, dass die jetzt so dilettantisch und undemokratisch geplante Fusion nicht kommt..

Und dann wenigstens die Chance auf einen vernünftigen Bundesverband für Angler aus den jetzigen Organisationen besteht, was mit einer (Kon)Fusuon nicht gegeben ist..


Ansonsten muss man halt sehen, was dann die bisher über 25% Vernünftigenim VDSF machen, wenn doch ne passende Abstimmung hingemauschelt werden könnte...

Es bleibt spannend - leider..

Lieber wäre auch mir ein guter, starker, einheitlicher Bundesverband wie von Ralle skizziert..


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

editiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Ist einfach am Beispiel Nachtangelverbot aufgezeit, wie Verbände agieren müssten, um ALE Angler mitzunehmen:

Es gibt Angler, die nachts nicht angeln wollen.

Es gibt Vereine, die nicht wollen, dass an ihren Gewässern nachts nicht geangelt wird.

Es gibt aber auch Angler, die nachts gerne angeln.

Und es gibt Vereine, die froh sind, wenn ihre Angler nachts draussen sind, um Schwarzangler abzuschrecken.



Ist jetzt ein Verband FÜR ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, grenzt er alle aus, Angler wie Vereine, die nachts das Angeln zulassen wollen.

Kämpft der Verband aber GEGEN ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, können Angler und Vereine die nachts angeln wollen, dies tun.

Angler die nachts nicht angeln wollen, brauchen ja nicht nachts raus, sind also auch nicht betroffen.

Und Vereine, die an ihren Gewässern das Nachtangeln nicht wollen, müssen das auch ohne gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot nicht zulassen.

*Daraus folgt:*
Um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen, MUSS ein Verband GEGEN das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot kämpfen..

Genau das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, zurücksetzen, Prüfung etc...

*Gaaanz einfach und logisch also.*

Daher tun sich Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre ja so schwer damit.

Logik gehört nicht zu deren Stärken, sowenig wie alle Angler mitnehmen zu wollen...


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Moin Ralle,#h
> 
> 
> ich verfolge das Thema Verbandspolitik ja noch nicht sehr lange, aber was mir generell beim Thema "Eine Stimme" einfällt sind die zahllosen Threads zu diversen kontroversen Themen, wie Catch and release, in denen immer wieder deutlich wird, wie uneins die Anglerschaft generell ist.
> ...



Eine gute Frage. 
Aber wer kann schon Hellsehen.

Wenn ich mir aber diverse Beiträge (nicht nur hier im Forum) zu C&R (welches Du nun als Beispiel hier einbringst) so anschaue, zweifel ich es an.

Wobei ich den Stress um C&R absolut nicht verstehe.
Nicht die rechtliche Lage betrachtet.

Es kommt aber auf das Thema an. Eine Familie ist NIE immer gleicher Meinung.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

editiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



> Wie bekommst du denn die "C+R" Angler mit den "Kochtopfanglern" oder den zahlenmäßig auch gut vertretenen Hybriden, die beides betreiben, unter einen Hut?


Ist zurücksetzen gesetzlich erlaubt, kann der Kochtopangler seinen Fisch trotzdem mitnehmen..

Der Verein, der will dass jeder Fisch aus seinem Gewässer abgeknüppelt wird, kann das auch verlangen, wenn zurücksetzen gesetzlich erlaubt ist - wo soll da das Problem sein?



> Aber ausgeweitete Schonzeiten z.B. können durchaus vernünftig sein, muss jetzt ein Dachverband dagegen kämpfen?


Gehen keinen Verband (weder Dach noch Land) irgendwas an.

Das ist Sache der Bewirtschafter.

Der Verband hat nur dafür zu sorgen (ob Bund oder Land), dass Bewirtschafter Schonmasse/Schonzeiten über die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen selber festsetzen können.



> Und muss er (zusätzlich) dafür kämpfen, dass Rahmenbedingungen verbessert werden, wie Gewässerqualität, Laichmöglichkeiten, Kraftwerksmassaker verhindert uswusw.?


Das alles sind keine Bundesthemen, sondern müssen auch im Land bzw. vom Bewirtschafter geregelt werden.

Da kann der Bundesverband nur allgemeine Forderungen erheben, am besten zusammen mit Naturschutzverbänden - Gesunde Gewässer wollen ja Angler wie Schützer, natürliche Verbündete in dem Fall

Ich finde das immer noch sehr einfach.............

Wer (s.o.) Verbandsschranken im Hirn hat durch die jahrzehntelange Gehirnwäsche der Verbände von oben nach unten, macht sich das halt manchmal komplizierter als nötig..


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> ...
> Wie bekommst du denn die "C+R" Angler mit den "Kochtopfanglern" oder den zahlenmäßig auch gut vertretenen Hybriden, die beides betreiben, unter einen Hut?
> 
> Und wie ermittelt man als möglicher Dachverband, wo es denn nun einen breiten Konsens gibt?
> ...



Ganz einfach. Zum Beispiel so wie es bislang Grundsatz des DAV war:
"...Eine ausdrückliche Mitnahmepflicht ist in keinem der deutschen Gesetze festgeschrieben!..." 

und weiter:

"....
Ganz abgesehen davon ist es manchem Angler auch nicht möglich, kapitale  Fische selbst zu verwerten, sodass er den gefangenen Fisch wieder  zurücksetzen möchte. Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wird das Tierschutzgesetz von  Vertretern verschiedener Verbände missinterpretiert. Es wird von einigen  Tierschutzvertretern in der Art ausgelegt, als ob das Zurücksetzen von  Fischen eine strafbare Handlung wäre.
  Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt  zum catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu  verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch  zurückzusetzen!..."

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68

Kurzum, muss man auf selbstbestimmtes verantwortliches Handeln setzen und nicht von vornherein die Hürden so hoch setzen, dass dies nicht mehr möglich ist.
Wenn ein Verein, an seinem Tümpel alles abschlagen will, kann er das doch so festlegen. Aber auf Linie des BV ist er damit nicht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Noch dazu war das im Entwurf der 12-Kommision ja auch mal so für den einheitlichen Budnesverband vorgesehen gewesen:
Zitat:

"...eine unzeitgemäße rigide ausgelegte Fischereigesetzgebung den schützenden und schonenden Umgang der Angelfischer mit der Natur über und unter Wasser nicht mehr in Frage stellt und neue, fischerereiwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse die
überholte Verbotsgesetzgebung aufbrechen. So ist die gesetzliche Orientierung der Anglerschaft auf das Töten von Fischen ohne diese verwerten zu können oder zu wollen wissenschaftlich und gesellschaftlich moralisch überholt.
Jeder Angelfischer sollte selbst entscheiden können, ob er den gefangenen Fisch, außerhalb der festgeschriebenen Schonzeit und dem erreichten Schonmaß dem Gewässer entnimmt oder ihn zurücksetzt. Dem Hältern von gefangenen und zur Verwertung bestimmten Fische, in knotenlosen, geräumigen Setzkeschern während der Angelzeit muss der Anschein der tierschutzrechtlichen Verwerflichkeit nachhaltig entzogen werden..."

http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf

Und bevor Thomas9906 jetzt zu Recht sagt, dass diese Standpunkte vom DAV verraten wurden. Ja, denn sie haben uns nicht erklärt, warum es dennoch zum Vorteil für uns Angler sein soll, obwohl dieses ausgehandelte Positionspapier in den Papierkorb wanderte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



> Und bevor Thomas9906 jetzt zu Recht sagt, dass diese Standpunkte vom DAV verraten wurden. Ja, denn sie haben uns nicht erklärt, warum es dennoch zum Vorteil für uns Angler sein soll, obwohl dieses ausgehandelte Positionspapier in den Papierkorb wanderte.


:q#h:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Hallo Martin,



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Meine Frage(n) hierzu:
> 
> Wenn man sich die genannten Debatten hier im Anglerboard anschaut, ist es dann überhaupt realistisch, darauf zu hoffen, dass die Anglerschaft jemals mit _einer_ _Stimme_ sprechen könnte, die auch laut genug wäre, von der Politik gehört zu werden?
> 
> ...




Zum letzten Absatz Deines postings: Ja !

Es liegt aber weniger an der Fähigkeit (so schwer ist das ja nicht) denn am Willen.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Und bevor Thomas9906 jetzt zu Recht sagt, dass diese Standpunkte vom  DAV verraten wurden. Ja, denn sie haben uns nicht erklärt, warum es  dennoch zum Vorteil für uns Angler sein soll, obwohl dieses  ausgehandelte Positionspapier in den Papierkorb wanderte.
> 
> :q#h:q



Auf Dich ist wenigstens immer Verlass:q.

Und ich würde mich an dieser Stelle sogar noch weiter an Dich annähern.
Wenn nämlich meine Brandenburger nicht ausgerechnet mit den Bayern und Herrn Braun in der Initiativgruppe, die Fusion mit unheimlichen Druck auf die beiden Bundesverbände nach dem Scheitern der anfangs gut gemeinten Fusion und dem progressiv ausgerichteten Positionspapier der 12-Kommision (das auf Grund des VDSF Bund gescheitert ist) wieder ins Rollen gebracht hätten, würde ich denken, dass der DAV und insbesondere der LAVB mit seiner guten Landespolitik, hier über die Hintertür diese Standpunkte in den fusionierten Verband einbringen wollen. Aber angesichts der Konstellation insbesondere mit den Bayern und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, sehe ich da nicht, dass progressive Kräfte am Werk sind. Und als progessive Kraft stellt sich die Initative gerne dar. Anders wäre es gewesen, wenn die Initativgruppe auf Grundlage der Verhandlungspositionen der 12-Kommision die Bundes-Verbände und dabei insbesondere den VDSF-Bund vor die Wahl und unter Druck gesetzt hätten endlich für die Angler einen vernünftigen gemeinsamen Verband auf die Beine zu stellen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Die ganzen Landesverbände streuben sich doch mit Händen und Füssen gegen einen Bundesverband.

Jeder Landesverband beharrt auf sein Länderrecht und will sich vom Bundesverband nicht rein reden lassen.

*Boah ich hab jetzt 5x meinen Beitrag verworfen...auf den Heimweg ging mir soviel durch den Kopf*

Wofür dann den Bundesverband? Nur um eine Wasserrichtlinie zu stoppen? Wieviel Punkte gibt es, wonach ein Bundesverband nach heutigem Stand dringend wäre?
3? 4? (Wasserrichtlinie,Wanderfischprogramm?) Auf mehr komme ich nicht. 

Dafür diesen Aufwand? Dafür die Kosten?

Ein Bundesverband kann zuspruch erfahren wenn er sich für den Abbau von Restriktionen bundesweit einsetzt bzw. deren aufkommen verhindert. Und dies auch gegen die Landesverbände.
Er muss im Grunde als Big Mama arbeiten.


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=462&Itemid=470


Sorry falsch gepostet irgendwie spinnt der pc,naja macht nix.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum brauchen wir Angler einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband?*

Hallo,



> Wofür dann den Bundesverband?


Einen Angler BV -> nach der Posse, um die LV aufzulösen !
S-H und Bayern zeigen es deutlich -> Angeln gehört nicht in Provinz-Fürsten-Hände !


----------

